# Obsidian Black Swirl/hologram nightmare!!!



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Morning all, after giving my car (2006 E Class) a full good going over with the DA using a black lake country pad and some megs ultimate compound, Ive not noticed in direct sunlight that Its badly swirled and holographic 

Whats the best thing to get them out, ive been using some mega techwax for maintenance and its not to bad after that.

i have megs ultimate compound and ultimate polish 
Yellow, green and black lake country pads and a rotary buffer thats not orbital

So what are your Pad and product recommendations please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I've no experience of that pad but reading on it, it says it has no cut therefore you'll never remove those.

Need a pad with just a bit more bite


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Eddmeister said:


> I've no experience of that pad but reading on it, it says it has no cut therefore you'll never remove those.
> 
> Need a pad with just a bit more bite


So a very light cut?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

My 2010 C class is the same colour - it is very hard paint indeed - ended up using microfiber pads to get anywhere, then finishing with a "normal" foam pad. it is not perfect, but a damm sight better than when I started


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hard paint due to ceramic layer.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Marky_g said:


> Morning all, after giving my car (2006 E Class) a full good going over with the DA using a black lake country pad and some megs ultimate compound, Ive not noticed in direct sunlight that Its badly swirled and holographic
> 
> Whats the best thing to get them out, ive been using some mega techwax for maintenance and its not to bad after that.
> 
> ...


Most likely Ceramic paint as already suggested by suspal. German build Mercs of that era in that 197 colour code usually are ceramic, to confirm check your colour code, C197 code means it is.

If it is ceramic it's rock hard. Thankfully there are many products now that deals with ceramic paint very well in 2017, which isn't the case in 2007.

Rotary works well to remove deep defects on such paint, I usually mow down the worst defects with rotary+wool pad and then deal with the severe holograms after with further steps with a DA. Long throw DA with a hybrid wool pad ( short pile whiskers like wool fibre pad for DA ) will work too but still take longer than I would like compared to a rotary.

You can try using your rotary with a stiff foam pad with a compound such as Scholl S3XXL, then refine what's left with a DA with a polishing compound such as M205 or Sonax PF.

Being black any marring/hazing will be quite noticeable, so to minimise this you need to keep the departed paint debris under control. This is even more important with ceramic paint as the debris is more aggressive/sharp than non ceramic paints. So clean your pad after every section and work as clean as you could. Spider pads and hexlogic style pads helps a fair bit with the voids giving the debris somewhere to go instead of grinding the paint.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is ceramic coating please


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are using a da, as in a normal random orbital machine, its impossible to leave holograms as it doesn't move or break down an abrasive in the correct manor. So I am assuming its one of 2 things

1) its full of dealership holograms and you haven't removed them

2) its actually the "mega tech wax" thats not being buffed properly and leaving product hologramming. 

My recommendation would be to buy some quality microfibres, a better compound and try the orange hex pad you have. DONT use the rotary machine
If you find the orange pad works better, buy some more and then refine with the black pad and a quality finishing polish


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mb1 said:


> what is ceramic coating please


Some Mercedes cars have a ceramic clear coat. After painting, when its baked, a hard ceramic layer migrates to the upper surface adding a resilient surface. This can easily be removed though as its only the top few microns, and then you are left with normal paint


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Marky_g said:


> i have megs ultimate compound and ultimate polish
> Yellow, green and black lake country pads and a rotary buffer thats not orbital


UC and UP cannot be used with rotary, you have to use something like 105, 205


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

DimitriUK said:


> UC and UP cannot be used with rotary, you have to use something like 105, 205


I've used Ultimate Compound with a rotary (don't use a DA as have a problem with my arm and the vibrations hurt like hell) on many occasions (at least once or twice a month over the last few years). It works fine - in fact on some paints its a life saver.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Shinemate orange and AF stage 2 yellow compound... Obsidian black









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate. I sorted my Brother's '04 E-class with s3 gold on a cutting pad, and refined with some 205 on a polishing pad. Same colour as well. Looks a treat when sorted. This was with a DAS 6 Pro. Best of luck my friend.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is S3 heavy cutting and Meguiars 205 finish.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

and 105 is it a ultra light please. meguiars


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

S3 is heavy cut. Though if worked well it can finish down lovely on its own. 205 is a kind of all-rounder, which can be used as a finishing polish or stand-alone product for moderate blemishes. It leaves a stunning finish. 105 is heavy duty stuff, and is generally used in tandem with 205. If you really want to ramp up the clarity, try Menzerna super or final finish on a soft pad.


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

stangalang said:


> If you are using a da, as in a normal random orbital machine, its impossible to leave holograms as it doesn't move or break down an abrasive in the correct manor. So I am assuming its one of 2 things
> 
> 1) its full of dealership holograms and you haven't removed them
> 
> ...


Its not a DA that i used its an angle polisher? I always used it on single stage paint with no problem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

marc-l said:


> Shinemate orange and AF stage 2 yellow compound... Obsidian black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell thats lovely is shinemate the pad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky_g (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the help peeps its up for sale now so i best het cracking lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

